# $1000 budget, need lens recommendation for Canon t1i



## billnelson75 (Apr 11, 2013)

So where I work, there is an employee that takes all of the photos for the office. Right now he has the Canon t1i with the kit 18-55 lens to shoot all of the “official” photos. Of course the biggest issue they have is in low light situations, and while the kit lens does well in some situations, in others it can struggle. So they have requested and been approved for $1000 to spend on additional equipment. The person who uses the camera is not super comfortable using any mode but auto, although I’ve been working with him on using aperture priority and he is getting better.

So what would you suggest for upgrades? Please remember, the $1000 limit is a hard budget, and we have to purchase through normal channels, amazon, b&h, no ebay option, craigslist or refurb is an option. 

They will use the camera indoors, and outdoors about 50/50 and some of the indoor venues will require tight shots as the rooms are often very small, and sometimes indoors a flash won’t be able to be used. Also, at times outdoors, it will be necessary to shoot from a distance. I do think they need the external flash for sure, but any input is great. Plus they will also commonly do portraits both indoors and outside. So a fairly versatile lens combo is necessary. It also won't be possible to sell any equipment that they currently have, the kit lens or the canon t1i body. 

I’ve put a list below of the lenses and flash which seem to make the most sense, but I'm not sure in what combination. So what would be the most versatile package for under $1000 in your opinion? (I wouldn’t mind having a little left over for a tripod and basic case, and all the prices below are from B&H, which is where we will likely order from) For example, my first thought is the 430ex flash, a 50mm f1.4 and the 55-250, but I'd appreciate any other input. Thanks.

Canon 430ex II flash $254
Canon 50mm f1.8 $109
Canon 40mm f2.8 $179
Canon 55-250mm IS $233
Canon 50mm f1.4 $339
Canon 85mm f1.8 $359
Canon 28mm f1.8 $449
Canon EF-S 15-85 f3.5-5.6 IS USM $649
Canon 100mm f2.8 USM Macro $499
Sigma 17-50 f2.8 $594
Canon 70-200 f4 $649


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Apr 11, 2013)

There was a similar thread just a week or so ago. Get the 15-85 and the 430 flash. The 15-85 is a very good lens, especially at that price. It's basically an L-lens in an EF-S package, the range is very versatile also for the use you describe.


----------



## billnelson75 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hobby Shooter said:


> There was a similar thread just a week or so ago. Get the 15-85 and the 430 flash. The 15-85 is a very good lens, especially at that price. It's basically an L-lens in an EF-S package, the range is very versatile also for the use you describe.



My primary concern with that lens is low light performance. Will it be any better than the kit lens? The t1i doesn't have that great of ISO performance, and the reach is only slightly more than the kit lens. I would guess that 25% of the time, the camera will be used indoors where there isn't great light and a flash won't be possible to use. I'm worred that the 15-85 won't be any improvement over the kit lens in that type of shooting situation.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Apr 11, 2013)

billnelson75 said:


> Hobby Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > There was a similar thread just a week or so ago. Get the 15-85 and the 430 flash. The 15-85 is a very good lens, especially at that price. It's basically an L-lens in an EF-S package, the range is very versatile also for the use you describe.
> ...


The 15-85 is a completely different beast. Up to 85 i significantly longer and the iq is awesome. But for low light you should add the 50 1.8


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 11, 2013)

billnelson75 said:


> I would guess that 25% of the time, the camera will be used indoors where there isn't great light and a flash won't be possible to use. I'm worred that the 15-85 won't be any improvement over the kit lens in that type of shooting situation.



No, the 15-85mm will not help you there. The 50/1.4 or 50/1.8 would be good...if a short tele is what you need in those situations. Else, consider the 35/2.

Here's my suggestion:

Tamron 17-50mm f/2.8 $499 (better IQ than the Sigma 17-50 and cheaper, too).
Canon 50mm f/1.8 II $109
Canon Speedlite 430EX II $254
Manfrotto 294 tripod w/ QR ballhead $135

Leaves you $3 from your $1K budget.


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 11, 2013)

at under a grand, versatility and image quality don't go hand in hand. I agree with Neuro as far as the package goes, but I think you can skimp on the tripod.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 11, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> but I think you can skimp on the tripod.



The Manfrotto 294 with midi ballhead *IS* skimping on the tripod.  But at least it's going to be useful - a super-cheap tripod + pan-tilt head likely won't be used at all.


----------



## billnelson75 (Apr 11, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> billnelson75 said:
> 
> 
> > I would guess that 25% of the time, the camera will be used indoors where there isn't great light and a flash won't be possible to use. I'm worred that the 15-85 won't be any improvement over the kit lens in that type of shooting situation.
> ...



Thanks for the tripod recommendation. I will do some homework on the Tamron lens as well.


----------



## Skirball (Apr 11, 2013)

billnelson75 said:


> Hobby Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > There was a similar thread just a week or so ago. Get the 15-85 and the 430 flash. The 15-85 is a very good lens, especially at that price. It's basically an L-lens in an EF-S package, the range is very versatile also for the use you describe.
> ...



Are you using this for candids, or product work, or office head shots, or what? Why do you say that a flash won't be possible to use?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 11, 2013)

I'd say get two flashes with remote releases like pocket wizard or chinese knockoff, flash / light stands, large umbrella reflectors, a tripod, remote release, and you are fine. The 18-55 is plenty sharp, but you need evenly distributed light, and lots of it.


----------



## RLPhoto (Apr 11, 2013)

100mm F/2
50mm 1.8
430ex II


----------



## Botts (Apr 12, 2013)

billnelson75 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > billnelson75 said:
> ...



If you could spring like a few extra, or save up before buying the tripod, I would certainly go with http://www.ebay.com/itm/Benro-A2691TB1-Travel-Angel-Tripod-Kit-A2691-B1-T131-/290825133906?pt=US_Tripods&hash=item43b6875f52. I know you said no eBay, but it's a way better deal off eBay than B&H.

Otherwise Neuro's suggestions are great. The Tamron 17-50/2.8 is way way better in dim light than the kit lens. The Tamron 17-50/2.8 VC is even better but $150 more.


----------



## verysimplejason (Apr 12, 2013)

Just my 2 cents... For indoors, I've been living on 28mm F1.8 (mine is a very good copy (@F2, not so much @F1.8), I bought a new one, just manufactured 2012...) + 50mm F1.8 (very good even @F1.8) for quite sometime, 1 flash, 1 led lighting (or another flash), umbrella, remote and light stand/holder. If you're not going for branded names, you can get all of them for under $1K. I'm using Yongnuo, Nissin and local branded (Malaysia) strobist accessories. They're cheap but still offer good quality accessories. For outdoors, you can try Tamron 17-50mm F2.8 (VC or non-VC). Non-VC is cheaper and sharper but doesn't have stabilization. VC is better all-around. For tripod, you can get the cheapest manfrotto or jusino (if available). You can just replace them later based on need.

28mm F1.8 - $450-500 (you may want to replace this with the 17-50).
50mm F1.8 - $100
Nissin flash + batteries/charger - $200


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 12, 2013)

billnelson75 said:


> Hobby Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > There was a similar thread just a week or so ago. Get the 15-85 and the 430 flash. The 15-85 is a very good lens, especially at that price. It's basically an L-lens in an EF-S package, the range is very versatile also for the use you describe.
> ...



How much flexibility does the guy need in the lens. It sound like ya'll might be able to get away with using primes... maybe a Sigma 30mm f/1.4 maybe... and rather than getting the Canon 430ex ii (which I have), maybe get a Yongnuo or Newer for $40 to $60. They are manual, but they do work off camera, and they can bounce light off of 2 umbrellas. It really doesn't take too much to get the right set up for studio portraiture. 

And for outdoor work, the 55-250 should suffice. I know zooms are GREAT!!! but if he can do some work in post and crop the subject(s), it should be fine provided yall don't make prints larger than an 8x10. 

And in regards to skimping on the tripod, I have a $40 Dolica with a ball head and it is more than sufficient for my needs. I will be getting a 70-200mm f/2.8L IS mkii and a 5d mkiii within the next year... and at that point, I don't think my Dolica will be graded to hold that weight... but a t1i and 30mm lens... it's light and I doubt there will be any issues. I'd also suggest getting a wired shutter release. It's just so much easier to set up your shot in advance, and to actually look at your subject with your eyes (I know... what a concept) and know when to hit the trigger. I think I paid 10 bucks for mine and it was well worth the purchase price.

Alternatively, the 50mm f/1.8 stopped down to f/2.8 should be more than sufficient in getting a very nice sharp image. Also, the 40mm f/2.8 is very sharp wide open and the former costs a third of the 30mm and the latter costs 1/2 of the 30mm.

So to answer the question I'd lean towards:
40mm f/2.8 - 150
Yongnuo flash - 50x2=100
umbrellas = 10x2=20
stands (I actually don't know what the stands cost)
55-250mm $200
dolica ballhead tripod - 40


My total is less than $500... zooms are fine... but they have difficult competing with even cheap primes. And yall are definitely not in the market for a 24-70mkii or a 70-200mm f/2.8L is mkii.


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 12, 2013)

Why are we spending so much on a tripod? Spending 20% of the budge on a carbon fiber one for what I imagine is "studio" work seems unnecessary.


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 12, 2013)

And one other thing... when taking candids, you don't want to be too close to your subject because they then act differently. It always pisses me off when I even accidentally point my camera in her direction and she gives me this stupid fake smile. Maybe that's what yall prefer... but to capture people acting real... usually helps to have 85mm or higher... because you can sneak up on them without them being aware...


----------



## timmy_650 (Apr 12, 2013)

Have you thought of upgrading the body? Like getting the t2i or t4i? If you are just taking head shots I would say get a prime lens but seeing the person only using Auto, sometimes they have problems with primes. But for the cost 50 1.8 is best lens you can get. 
I also like the Tamron 17-50mm f/2.8


----------



## tntwit (Apr 12, 2013)

I primarily agree with Neuroanatomist, in general terms.

What I would suggest is to look at the photos you already have and look at the general focal lengths you are using. You also said the ISO performance wasn't satisfactory. What f stop would bring your ISO into a better range? If you need to go wider than 50 mm frequently and f2.8 will be fast enough, then the Tamron 17-50 is likely the best bet because of the versatile range. If f2.8 is not enough, you will need a prime and need to have a solid understanding of what range or ranges. This, of course, assumes either you will be shooting these low light shots handheld and/or you are shooting people (who have the audacity to move) in these low light shots (it sounds like that is the case). Otherwise, slow glass isn't a big deal with a tripod. 

The 50 mm are wonderful, but you mentioned tight indoor shoots so that may not work as well as you hope.


----------



## tntwit (Apr 12, 2013)

timmy_650 said:


> Have you thought of upgrading the body? Like getting the t2i or t4i?



Given the budget, I don't think that is the best bang for the buck. I don't believe there is that much of an advantage to the current crop sensors over the T1i. The budget is better spent on better glass/flash/tripod.


----------



## rizenphoenix (Apr 12, 2013)

My picks

Tamron 17-50mm f2.8 $500
Canon 430 ex II $250
canon 50mm f1.8 $109


The Tamron lets you get wide when space is limited. The nifty fifty will make a great portrait and low light lenses. the flash will come in handy and you have enough left over you could order some Yongnou triggers from Amazon so you can get the flash off camera.


----------



## Drum (Apr 12, 2013)

Ok there has been some great lens selections here however.... (this is just my personal opinion and may be slammed by many...) I would buy the 430ex with an ettl extension wire (for off camera flash), get the 50mm 1.8 for your low light shots, and the next bit is where I get controversial get the 55-250 for the long range shots you mentioned in the original post. The 55-250 is a great little zoom for the price with nice IQ. That comes to $601 plus $20 for the wire, ok lets call it $650 to be pessimistic. Ok the really strange bit... I would KEEP the 18-55 and spend the money on a "foundation in photography" course for your colleague. At this stage it would probably be of more benefit than any "better" lens..... I have seen some great photos come out of the 18-55 this is why i would keep it. then if you have money left maybe a photo editing software.


----------



## bholliman (Apr 12, 2013)

Hobby Shooter said:


> There was a similar thread just a week or so ago. Get the 15-85 and the 430 flash. The 15-85 is a very good lens, especially at that price. It's basically an L-lens in an EF-S package, the range is very versatile also for the use you describe.


+1

As Hobby Shooter pointed out, this is a great general purpose zoom. An 17-55 2.8 would be even better for the indoor stuff, but I see B&H has this at over $1k. I always look for ways to buy the best quality glass possible and I think this is your best option since you want flash capability.

You would have $90 something left over to buy an off-camera ETTL cord to hand hold the 430EX off camera. You can probably find an inexpensive soft box as well.

This combo will give you the best IQ lens among the choices and decent off camera flash capability to compensate for its relatively high minimum aperature.


----------



## billnelson75 (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks for all the great recommendations. The body can't be upgraded and he shoots photos of high level government meetings where you can't be any more distracting than the sound of the shutter, so no flash. Portraits will be a small percentage of the shots. I do like the idea of the Tamron f2.8 and the 55-250 canon with the 430ex ii flash. It is a firm budget, and the office owns whatever we buy plus any order over $1000 will be rejected. That doesn't leave much $$$ left over, but just these lenses will be a big upgrade.


----------



## bholliman (Apr 12, 2013)

I suggested previously going with the 15-85mm and 430EX flash. I still think that's a good option.

Another option would be:

Canon 50mm f1.8 $109
Canon 85mm f1.8 $359
Canon 55-250mm IS $233
Canon 430ex II flash $254
Off-Camera ETTL cable approx $40

This would give you two nice primes for low-light interior shots and a decent zoom for more reach as well as off camera flash capability with a ETTL cable. I'd really like to substitute the 40mm pancake for the 50 1.8, but that puts you slightly over the $1K limit.


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey, Adorama is having a sale right now. 

Adorama

A few Canon Lens, Point & Shoots, and DSLRs on sale. Some might not be as hot but for those interested

Apply coupon code S2221112 at checkout

The 55-250 is only $130
@ the Canon EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Lens is $142.

I doubt the 55-250 will sell out, the 40mm might. And considering you are getting 2 lenses for practically the price of one... I'd jump on that ASAP and then figure out what to do with the rest of the $858.00


----------



## STEMI_RN (Apr 13, 2013)

I think Drum has a great point. A good intro to photo class could help more than anything. Especially if he won't shoot anything but auto. As far as gear goes, this is where my money would end up

Canon 430ex II flash $254 - For the light - (Add a Sto-fen Omnibounce for $10... trust me)
Canon 55-250mm IS $233 - for reach
Canon 50mm f1.4 $339 - for low light

Total $836

I own all of this stuff and I think it's the best bang for your buck. Spend the additional on the KelbyTraining.com classes for 3 months and learn as much as you can.


----------



## Halfrack (Apr 13, 2013)

billnelson75 said:


> Thanks for all the great recommendations. The body can't be upgraded and he shoots photos of high level government meetings where you can't be any more distracting than the sound of the shutter, so no flash. Portraits will be a small percentage of the shots. I do like the idea of the Tamron f2.8 and the 55-250 canon with the 430ex ii flash. It is a firm budget, and the office owns whatever we buy plus any order over $1000 will be rejected. That doesn't leave much $$$ left over, but just these lenses will be a big upgrade.



This leaves a lot more questions. Neuro's got a good list (as always), but the long and short of it is $1k doesn't give you great light light without flash. Period, no question. People move, size of rooms change, light in government buildings really sucks.

What's the end use of the photos? You may be better getting something from the last six months that's got a wide prime attached to it.


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 13, 2013)

STEMI_RN said:


> I think Drum has a great point. A good intro to photo class could help more than anything. Especially if he won't shoot anything but auto. As far as gear goes, this is where my money would end up
> 
> Canon 430ex II flash $254 - For the light - (Add a Sto-fen Omnibounce for $10... trust me)
> Canon 55-250mm IS $233 - for reach
> ...



I like kelby... but unless it is a training series he can keep, it might be a waste of money. What if he quits his job in a month or gets a promotion and doesn't take the photos anymore. It may not be likely, but it is definitely possible.


----------



## ecka (Apr 13, 2013)

IMHO, the right combo would be something like T4i + 18-135 STM or 15-85IS USM + 50/1.8'II + 430EXII - easy to use, needs no wires for off camera flash, decent performance. The only problem - it costs more than $1k. So, just get a flash, 50/1.8'II and 55-250 IS (if you really need it) 
Great picture = decent gear + photography skills + post processing skills. Even if you put on the EF 24-70/2.8L'II in auto mode you may end up shooting at f/8 + built-in flash, and without post processing images may look the same as before (with 18-55 kit lens).


----------



## andersde (Apr 13, 2013)

I'd recommend the following:

430 Ex
50 1.8
70-200

I'd keep the 18-55. It's not a bad lens at all. I have it and the 15-85, the 15-85 is a lovely lens, gives extra width & reach and better IQ over but given your budget it'd be a waste going this route. 

Flash is a must. It'll make a huge difference and allow you to get great shots with the 18-55 indoors.

The 50 1.8 is a no brainer for the price. Great in low light when flash isn't an option.

Lastly the 70-200 will be much better quality vs the 55-250 (which I also have). It'll be useful indoors for headshots etc with the flash and it'll be a great outdoor lens.


----------

